# Horse spelling?



## Barrelracer Up

So this is like a lay-over on a trip type situation?


----------



## kayla88

Apparently from what iv read through google its a place where you send your horses for a "holiday" or for a rest after injury. Thats pretty much all i know about it lol


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Check this place out in Fl. KESMARC


----------

